# Difference between the WF-7710 and the WF-7720



## triniboy (May 8, 2019)

Hello everyone,

Currently doing heat transfer t-shirt and I'm thinking about purchasing the Epson WF-7720. Anyone can tell me what's the difference between the 7720 and the 7710? The only thing I see is the extra paper tray. Is there any other difference, for example, the quality of the prints?


Thanks.


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

No other difference - there is also a 7715 that has no paper trays.


What are you going to use it for? If you are going to use it for Sublimation you need to be aware that the 7710/15/20 use different print heads than the other Epsons that are regularly used for sublimation. You need to check with your ink supplier that their ink is ok.


Most use Epsons DX4 or 5 Micro Piezo print heads but the 7700 printers use 'Precision Core' printheads. My supplier ( Inktec Sublinova) recommend a different formulation for each of the printhead types.


If you are using pigment ink then there should be no problem - Epson use the same Durabrite ink across both printheads.


----------



## triniboy (May 8, 2019)

PatWibble,

Thank you for your reply. I would like to use it for t-shirt printing with pigment inks. Was thinking about using Cobra ink, what do you think? 

I was also looking for a supplier from Alibaba. 



PatWibble said:


> No other difference - there is also a 7715 that has no paper trays.
> 
> 
> What are you going to use it for? If you are going to use it for Sublimation you need to be aware that the 7710/15/20 use different print heads than the other Epsons that are regularly used for sublimation. You need to check with your ink supplier that their ink is ok.
> ...


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

Never used Cobra - I'm on a different continent -but they have a good reputation on the forum. The problem of buying on Alibaba or ebay or Amazon is you never know what you are getting. There is no guarantee that the ink will be the same from one batch to the next.


Bulk ink is so cheap ( per print) that you are best to stick with Cobra.


----------



## pippin decals (Aug 26, 2015)

I use the Epson WF 7610 with pigment inks from cobra. No issues ever and i print on jpss for light colored shirts and they make a 3G Opaque for darks . Amazing life span and quality . I have over 40 washes now on my shirts and look like new still. 



The difference between the printers you mentioned is an extra paper tray . The print quality is the same on all Epson WF models .


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

triniboy said:


> Was thinking about using Cobra ink, what do you think?



Cobra supports the 7710/20. They aren't the cheapest supplier but they are reliable.


----------



## pippin decals (Aug 26, 2015)

splathead said:


> Cobra supports the 7710/20. They aren't the cheapest supplier but they are reliable.





Yes the initial cost to go with refills is spendy. but it also depends on the size of ink bottles you first buy.


I went with the pre-filled carts and the 4 8oz bottle kit for my Epson WF 7610 and its was like $170. but that's a lot of ink. And then after the fact, the bottles are only 40 bucks for 8oz kit. which is super affordable versus buying regular carts from walmart or office depot for like $110 or the kit from cobraink for $40 bucks and i get up or around 8-10 refills per color. Very worth the cost and with the color profiles they provide.


----------



## Sahara407 (Mar 2, 2020)

What is the difference in the epson wf-7710 & the wf-3733 ? 
Do they both have the same print quality for t-shirt heat press?
I can get the 3733 for $120 less then the 7710. Is it worth it or go with the 7710?


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

Sahara407 said:


> What is the difference in the epson wf-7710 & the wf-3733 ?
> Do they both have the same print quality for t-shirt heat press?
> I can get the 3733 for $120 less then the 7710. Is it worth it or go with the 7710?


the max borderless print size with the 3733 is only 8.5" x 11", 
the 7710 is 13" x 19"

you can usually get a refurb 7710 on the epson site for ~$100 if you need


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

The max paper on the 3733 is actually 8.5 X 14, but that is still too small for a printer used for t-shirts. 



You will want a 13 X 19 printer. Even if you think you don't need it, you will.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

thanks for the clarification joe

i figured as much, but the review i saw said 'letter size'


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

into the T said:


> thanks for the clarification joe
> 
> i figured as much, but the review i saw said 'letter size'



yeah, I suspect legal size will start going away anyway since it's no longer used in the legal profession. You can't get some transfer papers in that size anymore.


----------

